# ASA Archery Anyone here in the running for shooter of the year in there class?



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm sitting 4th in K50. I guess if I have a couple of pretty good shoots I'm in the running.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Cool*



jwshooter11 said:


> I'm sitting 4th in K50. I guess if I have a couple of pretty good shoots I'm in the running.


Slow ole Keith Trail down a little. Good Luck
DB


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

who is in the lead for semi for SOY?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*300mag*



pseshooter300 said:


> who is in the lead for semi for SOY?


Kevin Koch (300mag) I believe. He doing quite well. Getting alot of that Elite contengency money.

Okarcher will be in Illinois givng them guys in the running some tough compitition. He got second in Paris with a zipped target. Thats good shooting. Elite gt500

Both these shooters are shooting Elite bows.
DB


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm sure _SNAPTHIS_ is leading SOY in Senior Open by a mile. :wink:


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Slow ole Keith Trail down a little. Good Luck
> DB


I think the best way to beat Keith Trail is with a baseball bat while he's asleep! That's alot easier than beating him on an archery range! LOL!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Really*



jwshooter11 said:


> I think the best way to beat Keith Trail is with a baseball bat while he's asleep! That's alot easier than beating him on an archery range! LOL!


Im not sure about that. Rangers love to fight against any weapon. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Look Out*



TANC said:


> I'm sure _SNAPTHIS_ is leading SOY in Senior Open by a mile. :wink:


Im going to try and get an upset in Metropolis.:tongue::wink: I blew it in Paris. Cant beleive I missed so many targets under 30yrds Had a good 12 count but that don help when you miss the ones under 30yrds. 

Good luck to all the seniors in Kentucky.
DB


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im not sure about that. Rangers love to fight against any weapon.
> DB


I said "while he's asleep"!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats to the ones that are:thumbs_up:darkbeer: Some good shooting and a lot of hard work and discipline.

Keep us posted on how it turns out.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

A couple of our local shooters are in the hunt, some have it locked down. Matt Varnes(sentinalonfire) has won all 4 proams in open b this year so he has a good lead. Earl Fouraker(same sn) is pretty good for open a. Then a youth shooter has youth girls locked up.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Matt*



WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> A couple of our local shooters are in the hunt, some have it locked down. Matt Varnes(sentinalonfire) has won all 4 proams in open b this year so he has a good lead. Earl Fouraker(same sn) is pretty good for open a. Then a youth shooter has youth girls locked up.


Thats pretty awesome and my shooting partner said Matts a super nice guy. Even doing all that with a Bowtech Sentinal. (Just Kidding) I look for him to move right the ranks in ASA in the future.
DB


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Thats pretty awesome and my shooting partner said Matts a super nice guy. Even doing all that with a Bowtech Sentinal. (Just Kidding) I look for him to move right the ranks in ASA in the future.
> DB


Matt is great people. All the people at the club we shoot at are great....I'm a Hoyt nut so I give em crap....lol


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

Carbonman8 is in the running in Hunter class. BK III archery is proud to have him as a staff shooter.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> I think the best way to beat Keith Trail is with a baseball bat while he's asleep! That's alot easier than beating him on an archery range! LOL!


Keith can be beat. Just get him out of known yardage. But that might take the baseball bat.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Matt is great people. All the people at the club we shoot at are great....I'm a Hoyt nut so I give em crap....lol


I shot with Matt at Paris in the city shoot with Tim Gillingham. I had a great time shooting with them. Tim won the open pro and Matt won the Open B. I was the sucky one in our group. I didn't win anything that weekend. I know some people critisize Gillingham's personality but you have to admit, he is a technical genious when it comes to setting up a bow or making one bullet proof. He told me some things I could fix on my bow and then offered to loan me one of his back up releases to shoot all weekend for nothing. Didn't know me from Adam. I got my bow fixed up like he suggested and it shoots better than I have ever shot a bow. Now, if he would have just told me how the fix myself. LOL

Anyways, Good luck to Matt even though he doesn't need luck. I know he was happy to win the buckle at Paris


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

keyman said:


> I shot with Matt at Paris in the city shoot with Tim Gillingham. I had a great time shooting with them. Tim won the open pro and Matt won the Open B. I was the sucky one in our group. I didn't win anything that weekend. I know some people critisize Gillingham's personality but you have to admit, he is a technical genious when it comes to setting up a bow or making one bullet proof. He told me some things I could fix on my bow and then offered to loan me one of his back up releases to shoot all weekend for nothing. Didn't know me from Adam. I got my bow fixed up like he suggested and it shoots better than I have ever shot a bow. Now, if he would have just told me how the fix myself. LOL
> 
> Anyways, Good luck to Matt even though he doesn't need luck. I know he was happy to win the buckle at Paris


He pimps that buckle out! He has been on fire as of late 32 up at one club shoot and 21 up at another. And these shoots are no joke. Margie Carter (womens pro) sets them rough!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

TANC said:


> Keith can be beat. Just get him out of known yardage. But that might take the baseball bat.


Maybe. I'm not sure I would want to be holding the bat though.:nono:

Just in case.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

I shoot with Matt all the time, it's like watching Michael Jordan play Basketball...:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Matt*



ABTABB said:


> I shoot with Matt all the time, it's like watching Michael Jordan play Basketball...:wink:


He won Kentucky Mans in the zone

DB


----------



## mason1958 (Mar 15, 2008)

MASON SMITH IS LEADING YOUTH BOYS BY QUITE AWAYS,HE SHOULD WIN SOY FOR SURE:wink:


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

keyman said:


> I shot with Matt at Paris in the city shoot with Tim Gillingham. I had a great time shooting with them. Tim won the open pro and Matt won the Open B. I was the sucky one in our group. I didn't win anything that weekend. I know some people critisize Gillingham's personality but you have to admit, he is a technical genious when it comes to setting up a bow or making one bullet proof. He told me some things I could fix on my bow and then offered to loan me one of his back up releases to shoot all weekend for nothing. Didn't know me from Adam. I got my bow fixed up like he suggested and it shoots better than I have ever shot a bow. Now, if he would have just told me how the fix myself. LOL
> 
> Anyways, Good luck to Matt even though he doesn't need luck. I know he was happy to win the buckle at Paris


Tims confidence is sometimes mistaken for arrogance but he is as nice a guy you will meet, and willing to share what he knows I always try to pick his brain and learn something


----------



## rangeplayer (Sep 11, 2003)

*Ole rangeplayer*

Very nice DB 





Daniel Boone said:


> Im not sure about that. Rangers love to fight against any weapon.
> DB


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

If I can shoot good the last two shoots I have a chance to make the stage.


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

*Thanks*

just like to give a shout out to the best archery shop, Circle C archery!! I could not do it without you guys, thanks for putting up with me out there practicing all the time, and being the great friends that you are!! thank you for believing in me and helping me figure out that its ok to put the pin there without snatching the trigger haha.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Sentinalonfire said:


> just like to give a shout out to the best archery shop, Circle C archery!! I could not do it without you guys, thanks for putting up with me out there practicing all the time, and being the great friends that you are!! thank you for believing in me and helping me figure out that its ok to put the pin there without snatching the trigger haha.


Congrats Matt, and to all the Circle C Shooters...:thumbs_up

Margie Carter 2nd Women's Pro
Matt Varnes 1st Open B (again)
Mallory Wilson 1st Youth Girls (again)


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Watch Out*



rangeplayer said:


> Very nice DB


I may have to get Cuz to come give you a run in that known distance class:thumbs:tongue: Good shooting Keith.
DB


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

thank you abtabb


----------

